# Das Higgs Teilchen und nun ?



## The Bang (4. Juli 2012)

Also erstma Glückwunsch dafür. Ich denke es war mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden überhaupt was zu entdecken. 

Aber was könnte die Entdeckung in Cern den uns bringen? Wenn ich das Richtig verstehe hat man das Teil im Haus gefunden was das Haus zusammen hält ! Was könnte man mit so einer entdeckung realisieren? Theoretisch könnte man ja die Schwerkraft von Materie beeinflussen wenn ich das richtig verstehe ?

Helft mir auf die Sprünge ^^ vielleicht habt ihr ja ideen was es für uns zu bedeuten hat das Higgs teilchen. Vielleicht bessere Drops in Diablo 3


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Higgs-Boson lässt sich ansich erklären warum Planeten und Sterne entstehen und warum sich Objekte ballen, daraus "ansich" auch warum der Mensch entstanden ist. Das nur ein ganz kurzer Abriss, wenn du da mehr wissen willst, gibt einige gute Bücher.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

ich glaub floppydrive wurde umgebracht und durch eine normale person getauscht ^^ das ist der erste venünftige beitrag den ich von ihm sah


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

einfach ausgedrückt gibt das Higgsboson anderen teilchen ihre Masse (nicht schwerkraft, diese gibt es nicht)


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> einfach ausgedrückt gibt das Higgsboson anderen teilchen ihre Masse (nicht schwerkraft, diese gibt es nicht)



So gesehen wäre es nun also rein theoretisch möglich, die Masse eines Objekts zu verändern.... bzw. zu verstehen warum die Masse so ist, wie sie ist, sie ggf. zu ändern und damit wiederum schneller von A nach B zu gelangen.
Ich erlaube mir mal, hier die Brücke zu Weltraumreisen zu schlagen, denn wenn man die Masse so verändern würde, dass sie nur noch sehr gering ist, müsste man ja theoretisch schneller im Weltraum von A nach B gelangen, also endlos weite Strecken leichter überbrücken können. 
Oder um es mit mehr Fachausdrücken zu beschreiben: Man verändert den Widerstand, der eine Bewegungsänderung entgegen gesetzt wird.



> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masse_(Physik)
> 
> Mit der Masse eines Körpers sind drei klassische Eigenschaften verbunden:
> 
> ...



Ende meiner Theorie ^^
Aliens wir kommen! 


PS: In Mathe und Physik war ich immer unterirdisch schlecht.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So gesehen wäre es nun also rein theoretisch möglich, die Masse eines Objekts zu verändern.... bzw. zu verstehen warum die Masse so ist, wie sie ist, sie ggf. zu ändern und damit wiederum schneller von A nach B zu gelangen.
> Ich erlaube mir mal, hier die Brücke zu Weltraumreisen zu schlagen, denn wenn man die Masse so verändern würde, dass sie nur noch sehr gering ist, müsste man ja theoretisch schneller im Weltraum von A nach B gelangen, also endlos weite Strecken leichter überbrücken können.
> Oder um es mit mehr Fachausdrücken zu beschreiben: Man verändert den Widerstand, der eine Bewegungsänderung entgegen gesetzt wird.
> 
> ...



so und jetzt überlegen wir nochmal welche widerstände es im luftleerenraum bitte geben soll


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so und jetzt überlegen wir nochmal welche widerstände es im luftleerenraum bitte geben soll


Schwarze Löcher


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

das wäre in der tat ein recht massiver(pun intended ^^) widerstand


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so und jetzt überlegen wir nochmal welche widerstände es im luftleerenraum bitte geben soll



Hey ich hab gesagt, ich hatte in Mathe UND Physik keine Traumnoten 

Ist wohl mehr Wunschtraum mit den Weltraumreisen


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Juli 2012)

der Vatikan findet das alles gar nicht gut...


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juli 2012)

Hab erst kürzlich so ein paar Vergleichsbilder 1912 - 2012 gesehen. Erreichen wir etwa doch nicht die phsyikalischen Grenzen wie in der Batterie-Technik? :-)


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2012)

Nicht zu früh freuen. Sicher ist noch gar nichts. Es sieht stark danach aus, aber ob es wirklich das Higgs Boson ist wird in den nächsten Wochen rauskommen. 

Genaueres: http://phys.org/news/2012-07-cern-physicists-strong-evidence-particle.html


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juli 2012)

Hab ich wohl gelesen. Dennoch entsteht doch die Hoffnung, am 21. Dezember 2012 die Welt untergehen zu lassen, weil der Erdenkern seine Masse verliert. Die neue Majaprophezeiung war ein Fake!


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich glaub floppydrive wurde umgebracht und durch eine normale person getauscht ^^ das ist der erste venünftige beitrag den ich von ihm sah



Keine Sorge, meine Sinnfreien Beiträge bleien dir immer erhalten, es ist nur so das in Buffed Themen rumschwirren die zu 99% nicht sinnvoll sind oder einfach nur "dummes Gelaber" den ich in jeder Bierstampe haben kann. Hingegen Beiträge die Sinn haben und gute Frage sowie Diskussionen enthalten werden auch von mir damit gewürdigt.


----------



## vollmi (4. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so und jetzt überlegen wir nochmal welche widerstände es im luftleerenraum bitte geben soll



Einer der Hauptwiederstände ist ja erstmal die Trägheit. Und die ist ja wiederum abhängig von der Masse. 
Könnte man also so ein Shuttle und wenn nur für Minuten von seiner Masse befreien könnte man es mit viel weniger Aufwand beschleunigen.
Wäre doch was.

Dass man nachdem wieder normale Masse vorhanden ist immer noch schwarzen Löchern, Sternen und Planeten ausgewichen werden muss versteht sich von selbst.

Aber vom Entdecken eines neuen Teilchens bis zu dessen Beeinflussung sind es ja auch noch ein paar Zwischenschritte.

mfG René


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

Um mal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen:



The schrieb:


> Aber was könnte die Entdeckung in Cern den uns bringen?



Ich wußte es auch nicht, aber zum Glück gibts die Titanic. Ich zitiere aus der Onlineausgabe:

_"Am Kernforschungszentrum Cern haben Forscher die Existenz des Higgs-Bosons, des sogenannten Gottesteilchens, nachgewiesen. Die Fachwelt ist begeistert, doch die Laien fragen sich zu Recht: Was ist der praktische Nutzen? Was habe ich persönlich davon?

_
_Ganz einfach: Das Higgs-Boson sorgt dafür, daß alle Teile eine Masse haben. Es ist also quasi das Fett unter den Elementarteilchen, macht das Zunehmen in Zukunft noch leichter. Die Lebensmittelindustrie arbeitet bereits unter Hochdruck daran, Bubble-Tea durch Higgs-Bosonen-Tea zu ersetzen._
_Das Higgs-Boson hilft beim Kommunizieren auf subatomarer Ebene. Sobald jeder eins hat, können die Leute ihre Smartphones wegwerfen und mit ihren toten, leeren Augen den ganzen Tag auf ein Higgs-Boson starren. Twitter und Facebook können dann endlich einpacken!_
_Higgs-Bosonen lassen sich sammeln, tolle Prämien winken. Für 2000 Stück gibt's z.B. eine ICE-Freifahrt im Gottesabteilchen (2. Klasse). Und wer ausdauernd genug sammelt, kann sich irgendwann seinen eigenen Gott zusammenleimen."_
Wäre das also auch geklärt.


----------



## Pyronidas (4. Juli 2012)

Wiederstände im Luftleeren Raum? Ehrlich jetzt? Blöde frage der Raum heisst Luftleer, nicht leer von andren Zeugs, die größten Gefahren der Bemannten Raumfahrt ist ja nicht das sie ersticken könnten. Ein kleines stück Stein oder Eis von der größe eines Stecknadelkopfes hat im All Geschwindikeiten von einigen Kilometern/Sekunde, wenn da ein Raumschiff oder Objekt mit der selben Geschwindikeit dagegenrummst, egal wie groß es ist dann ist das in etwa als wenn ich mich mitn 200Kmh schnellen Bobbycar (Das Objekt) mit einen 600 Kmh schnellen Sattelschlepper (der kleine stecknadelkopf) frontal anlege.
Auch Strahlung,Sonnenwinde und Anziehungskräfte von Planeten und Sonnen sowie größeren Objekten bieten einen Wiederstand. 
Rein theoretisch währe es zwar möglich einen Papierflieger mit nem kleinen stups im luftleeren Raum ewig fliegen zu lassen, nur praktisch wird die Reise relativ schnell enden.
Und das Higgstelchen hat da auch keinen Einfluss darauf, das Higgs ist genauso wie die Stringtheorie nur eine Vermutung um eine Erklärung für manche Phänomene zu liefern die wir uns nicht erklären können. Egal was man in Cern gefunden hat, zu behaupten genau das wäre das Higgsteilchen halte ich für eine stark wagemutige Erklärung. 
Im Prinzip ist es dann doch wieder das selbe Spiel jede neue entdeckung wirft sowieso neue probleme und neue Fragen auf, wir stehen ganz am Anfang und haben noch nichts wirklich begriffen. 
Und dann sei noch dahingestellt ob vlt nicht unsre ganze denkweise von Grundauf falsch ist, vlt ist unsre Anschaung der Mathermatik im Rahmen des Universelen Ganzen einfach Falsch?
Vlt gibt es sowas wie ein dezimalsystem gar nicht wirklich und die Zahl PI währe einfach nur eine Methode diesen Fehler auszugleichen? Der Mensch ist einfach zu bschränkt in seiner Denkweise um alles gleich zu verstehen, mal sehen vlt schaffens wirs ja in 2000 Jahren. 
Aber denoch ich geb jetzt mal jeden n Gläschen String trocken aus und stoßen wir an aufs Higgs


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Um mal auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Titanic also bitte, wäre ich bei denen Redakteur hätten die eine weitaus höhere Auflage, meine Genialität übersteigt deren um Längen was die "Satire" angeht


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> meine Genialität übersteigt deren um Längen was die "Satire" angeht



Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass  deine Entdeckung nicht auch mehr als 30 Jahre braucht, wie beim Higgs-Boson.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Titanic also bitte, wäre ich bei denen Redakteur hätten die eine weitaus höhere Auflage, meine Genialität übersteigt deren um Längen was die "Satire" angeht



Das war auch definitiv einer der schwächeren Beiträge von Titanic.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal, hier die Brücke zu Weltraumreisen zu schlagen, denn wenn man die Masse so verändern würde, dass sie nur noch sehr gering ist, müsste man ja theoretisch schneller im Weltraum von A nach B gelangen, also endlos weite Strecken leichter überbrücken können.


Umgedreht. Wenn man die Masse eines Objekts so erhöhen kann, dass der Raum dadurch abartig gekrümmt wird, wären theoretisch Warp-Reisen möglich.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juli 2012)

2017 schneiden wir unser Brot mit Laserschwertern


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juli 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> wären theoretisch Warp-Reisen möglich.


Ich bleib bodenständig und bevorzuge kulinarische Wrap-Reisen.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Wiederstände im Luftleeren Raum? Ehrlich jetzt? Blöde frage der Raum heisst Luftleer, nicht leer von andren Zeugs, die größten Gefahren der Bemannten Raumfahrt ist ja nicht das sie ersticken könnten. Ein kleines stück Stein oder Eis von der größe eines Stecknadelkopfes hat im All Geschwindikeiten von einigen Kilometern/Sekunde, wenn da ein Raumschiff oder Objekt mit der selben Geschwindikeit dagegenrummst, egal wie groß es ist dann ist das in etwa als wenn ich mich mitn 200Kmh schnellen Bobbycar (Das Objekt) mit einen 600 Kmh schnellen Sattelschlepper (der kleine stecknadelkopf) frontal anlege.
> Auch Strahlung,Sonnenwinde und Anziehungskräfte von Planeten und Sonnen sowie größeren Objekten bieten einen Wiederstand.
> Rein theoretisch währe es zwar möglich einen Papierflieger mit nem kleinen stups im luftleeren Raum ewig fliegen zu lassen, nur praktisch wird die Reise relativ schnell enden.
> Und das Higgstelchen hat da auch keinen Einfluss darauf, das Higgs ist genauso wie die Stringtheorie nur eine Vermutung um eine Erklärung für manche Phänomene zu liefern die wir uns nicht erklären können. Egal was man in Cern gefunden hat, zu behaupten genau das wäre das Higgsteilchen halte ich für eine stark wagemutige Erklärung.
> ...




warum sollte es nicht das higgs teilchen sein? das standardmodell sagt dieses teilchen voraus. die theorie wurde mehrmals überprüft und verifiziert nur das teilchen hatte man noch nicht. das gefundene teilchen verhält sich genauso wie im standardmodell vorausgesagt, warum sollte es also nicht das higgs teilchens ein?
das dezimalsystem ist lediglich eine einordnung. consider this: so wie der mensch das universum versteht  hat es für den mensch auch gültigkeit. er kann mithilfe seiner formeln so gut wie alles voraussagen. da gibt es keinr ichtig oder falsch sondern nur die sichtweise ändert sich. stell dir nun einen intelligenten goldfisch in einer wasserkugel vor. für ihn ist alles außerhalb der kugel gekrümmt und dennoch kann er formeln entwickeln womit er außerhalb der kugel alles voraussagen kann in dem er lediglich die krümmung mit in die formeln aufnimmt(was für den fisch normal erscheint, da seine realität). du kannst dem fisch also damit nicht sagen seine sichtweise ist falsch ist. auf die selbe weise kann auch die mathematik nicht flasch sein.


----------



## The Bang (4. Juli 2012)

Ich denke unsere Generation wird von dieser entdeckung nichts haben! Die frage ist überhaupt wie lange die Menschheit noch exestiert. Also wenn man Masse ändern kann könnte man rein von der Theorie eine komplett neue Materie erschaffen oder ?


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

neue legierungen kann man sich durchaus vorstellen. mal sehen was das us militär da dann aus dem hut zaubert^^


----------



## Quentaros (4. Juli 2012)

Wer weiss, sind dann wieder ein Schritt weiter zur Entwicklung des Warpantriebes 

Und man soll angeblich nun direkt dunkle Materie beobachtet haben. 

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/forscher-wollen-dunkle-materie-beobachtet-haben-a-842636.html


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2012)

Spiegel und co sind die Letzten, den ich in ihren Meldungen Glauben schenke.
Vielmehr glaube ich meinem Dad, der dieses Cern-Projekt mit aufgebaut hat. 

Komisch ... irgendwie musste ich bei Higgs an Schluckauf denken.^^
Und wenn man die Masse verändern kann, wird der Hauptnutzen dann sein, wieder Körpergewicht effektiver abnehmen zu können? 
Da wäre ich dabei.^

*edit:*
Und was das Erschaffen von Materie angeht, das wird wohl trotz der scheinbaren Entdeckung nicht möglich sein.
Das geschieht beim Urknall, der aber in Cern wohl in der eigentlichen Art nicht stattfand.


----------



## Highgrunt (4. Juli 2012)

Hatte das Higgs-Teilchen nicht auch was mit dunkler Materie und dunkler Energie zu tun oder liegen beide Beobachtungen nur zufällig auf heute?

Naja ist ja auch egal, Biotik und Mass Effect-Universum, ich komme!


----------



## Quentaros (4. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Spiegel und co sind die Letzten, den ich in ihren Meldungen Glauben schenke.
> Vielmehr glaube ich meinem Dad, der dieses Cern-Projekt mit aufgebaut hat.



Dem Spiegel gegenüber bin ich auch irgendwie misstrauisch, ist fasst schon eine Art Express oder Bild 2.0  


Das lese ich lieber das hier

http://www.wissenschaft-aktuell.de/


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Aber was könnte die Entdeckung in Cern den uns bringen? Wenn ich das Richtig verstehe hat man das Teil im Haus gefunden was das Haus zusammen hält ! Was könnte man mit so einer entdeckung realisieren?



vielleicht den durchbruch zwischen zwei welten öffnen?ist das wirklich ein zufall das beides zeitgleich erscheint?...WIRKLICH?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unTo5scaQzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> *edit:*
> Und was das Erschaffen von Materie angeht, das wird wohl trotz der scheinbaren Entdeckung nicht möglich sein.
> Das geschieht beim Urknall, der aber in Cern wohl in der eigentlichen Art nicht stattfand.



nicht nur beim urknall. jedesmall wenn ein stern explodiert werden die atome aus dem sterninneren gegen die atome in der hülle geschleudert so das die zu einem anderen atom kollidieren. nur so entstehen stoffe weiter hinten in der periodentabelle. das ganze kann man auch im labor künstlich machen aber die meisten "neuen" atome sind zu instabil und zerfallen direkt wieder


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> ...Und dann sei noch dahingestellt ob vlt nicht unsre ganze denkweise von Grundauf falsch ist, vlt ist unsre Anschaung der Mathermatik im Rahmen des Universelen Ganzen einfach Falsch?
> Vlt gibt es sowas wie ein dezimalsystem gar nicht wirklich und die Zahl PI währe einfach nur eine Methode diesen Fehler auszugleichen? Der Mensch ist einfach zu bschränkt in seiner Denkweise um alles gleich zu verstehen, mal sehen vlt schaffens wirs ja in 2000 Jahren...


Vorweg: Mathematik ist eine Strukturwissenschaft. Man fängt mit einer Axiomatik an und beobachtet die daraus entstandene Struktur. Man versucht diese zu verstehen und leitet aus der Axiomatix und evtl. bekannten Eigenschaften weitere ab. So funktioniert Mathematik.

Es gibt ein berühmtes Zitat von Georg Christoph Lichtenberg: "Mathematik ist Menschenwerk. Bis auf die Natürlichen Zahlen: die sind Gott-gegeben."
Unter obiger Anmerkung würde ich dieses Zitat jederzeit unterschreiben. 

Die Zahl PI ist also Ergebnis unserer Axiomatik, hier speziell der Peano-Axiome. Für mich ist die Zahl PI einfach das doppelte der ersten positiven Nullstelle des Kosinus, natürlich gibt es aber auch andere äquivalente Definitionen. Das Dezimalsystem dagegen ist nur eine Darstellungsform.

Wäre der Mensch nicht so beschränkt, dann wäre es aber auch schnell ziemlich langweilig...


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> 2017 schneiden wir unser Brot mit Laserschwertern



Gibt es doch schon längst, wo lebst du denn? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ... jedesmall wenn ein stern explodiert werden die atome aus dem sterninneren gegen die atome in der hülle geschleudert so das die zu einem anderen atom kollidieren. nur so entstehen stoffe weiter hinten in der periodentabelle. ...


Und genau das ist Urknall. 
Übrigens können neue Stoffe entstehen und das nicht nur hinten in der Tabelle - auch dazwischen.

ps. 
Weil hier dunkle Materie angesprochen wurde.
Die hat man schon vor Ewigkeiten entdeckt bzw. einen Teil im Zusammenhang mit dem Urknall jedenfalls so genannt.


----------



## Magogan (5. Juli 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so und jetzt überlegen wir nochmal welche widerstände es im luftleerenraum bitte geben soll


Zumindest (fast) keinen Reibungswiderstand. Aber es wurde über den Widerstand der Trägheit gesprochen. Das ist vielleicht ein wenig irreführend, aber damit ist gemeint, dass du eine zur Masse proportionale Arbeit verrichten musst und damit die entsprechende Energie brauchst (die genauso groß wie die Arbeit ist), um einen Körper auf eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen, abzubremsen (negative Beschleunigung) oder seine Bewegungsrichtung zu ändern.



Quentaros schrieb:


> Und man soll angeblich nun direkt dunkle Materie beobachtet haben.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.d...n-a-842636.html


Nicht direkt, sondern indirekt über ihre Gravitationswirkung.



Xidish schrieb:


> Spiegel und co sind die Letzten, den ich in ihren Meldungen Glauben schenke.
> Vielmehr glaube ich meinem Dad, der dieses Cern-Projekt mit aufgebaut hat.


Ich denke, in diesem Fall kann man dem Spiegel glauben.


----------



## Tikume (5. Juli 2012)

Nach der Entdeckung des Higgs-Teilchens erhoffe ich mir die Erfindung eines Mittels gegen Schluckauf.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und genau das ist Urknall.
> Übrigens können neue Stoffe entstehen und das nicht nur hinten in der Tabelle - auch dazwischen.
> 
> ps.
> ...



eben nicht, beim urknall sind anfangs nur elemente entstanden die du in den vorderen reihen der periodentabelle findest
alles weitere entstand erst als das universum älter wurde und erste sterne starben
und dunkle materie hat man nicht entdeckt, ich denke du meinst antimaterie. dunkle materie ist momentan nur etwas das durch modelle vorhergesagt wird .


----------

